# Picture quality



## mowingnut1 (Feb 17, 2006)

Is it just me, or, is the picture quality worse on standard channels vs. the 811. I'm connecting with component cables. I also seem to be getting motion artifacts, ie: subtle bluring of the picture.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

Mine is better on the 211 vs the 811 with component cables. But I am not sure if the upconverted sd channels are better than the composite SD channels on either one.


----------



## bhenge (Mar 2, 2005)

I have to agree with jerryez . I had two 811's, one of which was upgraded to a 411 and I can compare the PQ side-by-side on the same channels and the 411 is marginally better. Some of it may be the washed out pic on the 811 (see 811 support forum for discussion on this) that occurred with software release 3.34, but I think I would still give the 411 higher marks.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

I thought the 411 was slightly blurry.


----------



## mowingnut1 (Feb 17, 2006)

I switched to a DVI/HDMI cable without much improvement. It seems that when there is motion on the screen, things blur. Maybe it's my monitor ( 34" CRT- Dish's "HD in a box"). The 811 gave me near HD picture on SD.


----------

